# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  [Sugerencia] Botón de registro en la navbar.

## julianNNss

¡Buenas tardes! Me acabo de registrar, aprovecho también para presentarme, me llamo Julián, tengo 18 años, resido en Argentina y soy maquetador web.

¡Me encantó este foro! Es estéticamente prolijo, y me gustan los colores, lo único que les diría es que en el index, a los usuarios no registrados les muestren un botón que los incite a registrarte, ¿por qué lo digo? Cuando yo entré me encontré con esto:
E0F.png

Estaba queriendo registrarme y en realidad noté que no hay botón para registrarse... O por lo menos si había estaba escondido, y no lo vi... Por lo que tuve que clickear directamente en "Login" y luego al decirme que complete los datos, ahí había un link para registrarme...

En fin, quizás paresca una tontería, pero hay muchísimos usuarios en internet dando vueltas que no tienen la mínima idea de cómo se maneja un foro vB (obviamente no tienen ninguna oblicación de saberlo) y no van a poder llevar a cabo un registro...

Desde ya les digo, ¡no lo tomen a mal! Es sólo una sugerencia, me gusta mucho el foro  :Smile1: 

¡Saludos!  :Wink:

----------

